# indicativo presente o congiuntivo presente



## bexster

Buongiorno a tutti,

Sto controllando un traduzione fatto da qualcun'altro e vorrei capire bene quando devo usare o indicativo presente o congiuntivo presente nelle domande.

Ho capito (magari male) che:
*  indicativo presente:  usa quando la domanda contiene dichiarazione/asserzione
*  congiuntivo presente:  le domande ipotetico

Quindi, la prossima e' giusta:
Mi piace molto che le persone mi riconoscano quando entro in una stanza.

Penso io che deve usare indicativo.

Grazie


----------



## ohbice

bexster said:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> 
> Sto controllando una traduzione fatta da altri e vorrei capire bene quando devo usare l'indicativo presente e quando il congiuntivo presente nelle domande.
> 
> Ho capito (magari male) che:
> * indicativo presente: si usa quando la domanda contiene una dichiarazione/asserzione
> * congiuntivo presente: le domande contengono ipotesi
> 
> Quindi, la frase seguente e' giusta:
> Mi piace molto che le persone mi riconoscono quando entro in una stanza.
> 
> Penso di dover usare l'indicativo.
> 
> Grazie




Indicativo, correct! Mi piace molto che quando entro in un locale le persone mi _riconoscono.
_Se cerchi bene nel forum troverai molte discussioni sull'uso di indicativo e congiuntivo. Purtroppo non è sempre semplice


----------



## bexster

Grazie mille


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Sicuro sicuro, bice? Io ho i miei dubbi.

GS


----------



## Necsus

Di norma i verbi che esprimono sentimenti reggono il congiuntivo, se il soggetto della dipendente non coincide con quello della reggente, quindi personalmente consiglio "Mi piace molto *che* le persone mi riconosc*a*no quando entro in una stanza". L'indicativo si userà eventualmente nel caso di due proposizioni coordinate collegate dalla preposizione _e_: "Mi piace molto quando entro in una stanza *e *le persone mi riconosc*o*no". 

PS: "qualcun altro", senza apostrofo.


----------



## bexster

Grazie a tutti per avermi aiutato con la traduzione e corregere il mio italiano


----------



## ohbice

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Sicuro sicuro, bice? Io ho i miei dubbi.
> 
> GS



No, non sono sicuro. Ho invitato l'autore del post a considerare con attenzione i molti altri thread correlati con la (intricata, almeno per me) questione indicativo-congiuntivo proprio per questa mia insicurezza. 

Diciamo che nel contesto specifico preferisco l'indicativo.
Ciao


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Illuminante, la tua ipotesi, Nec.

In effetti, si potrebbe (forse) dire che le due frasi siano, a questo punto, la manifestazione di due diversi atteggiamenti enunciativi:
1. "Mi piace molto *che* le persone mi riconosc*a*no quando entro in una stanza" (= auspicio)
2. "Mi piace molto quando entro in una stanza *e *le persone mi riconosc*o*no" (= constatazione d'un fatto)

GS


----------



## Necsus

Oh yeah. Personalmente non vedo altro modo (né ragione) di usare l'indicativo nella frase in oggetto. Mi azzarderei quasi a definirla una _constatazione_, più che un'_ipotesi_.


----------



## user984047

Salve a tutti, nella seguente frase: "Il *sistema maggioritario* è un sistema elettorale il quale prevede l’attribuzione di un seggio parlamentare al candidato che, al termine delle elezioni, abbia ottenuto la maggioranza dei voti validamente espressi". 
È più corretto dire abbia o ha?


----------



## lorenzos

Sono corretti entrambi; a me piace il congiuntivo ma sa un po' di burocratese.


----------



## user984047

lorenzos said:


> Sono corretti entrambi; a me piace il congiuntivo ma sa un po' di burocratese.


Ti ringrazio.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Dan9 said:


> un sistema elettorale il quale prevede l’attribuzione di


"Che prevede". "Il quale" non va bene per le relative restrittive. 
Preferisco anch'io il congiuntivo.


----------



## user984047

Pietruzzo said:


> "Che prevede". "Il quale" non va bene per le relative restrittive.
> Preferisco anch'io il congiuntivo.


Grazie 🙏


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Preferisco anch'io il congiuntivo


Anch'io - e non ci trovo niente di ''burocratese''.

...<al candidato che_ abbia_ ottenuto la maggioranza> Qui il congiuntivo secondo me esprime un'eventualità (quello che eventualmente abbia..)


----------



## user984047

bearded said:


> Anch'io - e non ci trovo niente di ''burocratese''.
> 
> ...<al candidato che_ abbia_ ottenuto la maggioranza> Qui il congiuntivo secondo me esprime un'eventualità (quello che eventualmente abbia..)


Grazie mille.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Qui il congiuntivo secondo me esprime un'eventualità (quello che eventualmente abbia..)


Vero, e istintivamente preferisco il congiuntivo anch'io,
ma in questo contesto che ci sia un candidato che otterrà la maggioranza dei voti (anche se fosse un voto solo) è un fatto certo, non un'eventualità.
È semplicemente chi ne prende di più, non chi eventualmente superi (congiuntivo ) una soglia prestabilita.


----------



## user984047

Starless74 said:


> Vero, e istintivamente preferisco il congiuntivo anch'io,
> ma in questo contesto che ci sia un candidato che otterrà la maggioranza dei voti (anche se fosse un voto solo) è un fatto certo, non un'eventualità.
> È semplicemente chi ne prende di più, non chi eventualmente superi (congiuntivo ) una soglia prestabilita.


Sempre se i cittadini scelgono di andare a votare 😂


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> che ci sia un candidato che otterrà la maggioranza dei voti..... è un fatto certo, non un'eventualità.


Ottima osservazione. Nell'espressione ''il candidato che abbia ottenuto la maggioranza'' c'è anche - secondo me - una componente consecutiva (che abbia ottenuto = tale da aver ottenuto), il che spiega forse ancora meglio la ragione per cui il congiuntivo ''abbia'' suona meglio dell'indicativo all'orecchio dei...più.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> una componente consecutiva


Che sia una relativa è lampante, suvvia. 
Che un candidato si sia guadagnato/meritato i voti o no, cioè che sia/fosse "_tale_ da ottenerli"
non è il fattore determinante per l'attribuzione o meno del seggio: se li ottieni, li ottieni.
È il loro numero, maggiore rispetto a quello dato a tutti gli altri candidati, a garantirti l'elezione.

Però, ripeto, mi inserisco anch'io fra i "più" al cui orecchio il congiuntivo suona meglio.


----------



## lorenzos

Nel regolamento di un torneo di briscola scriverei sicuramente "_Il giocatore che ha_"; in un bando di concorso, "_Il candidato il quale abbia_", pur burocratese e sostenuto, tuttavia mi sembrerebbe più opportuno.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Starless74 said:


> ma in questo caso che ci sia un candidato che ottiene la maggioranza dei voti è un fatto certo., non un'eventualità.


In teoria potrebbero anche ottenere tutti lo stesso numero di voti. 


lorenzos said:


> "_Il candidato il quale abbia_


Come sopra


Pietruzzo said:


> "Il quale" non va bene per le relative restrittive.


----------



## lorenzos

Scusa Peruzzo, ma potresti riportare un riferimento per questo "non va bene"? Grazie.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Scusa Peruzzo, ma potresti riportare un riferimento per questo "non va bene"? Grazie.


Spero possa essere sufficiente questa nota  daTreccani. Da "non si possono considerare intercambiabili" in poi.


----------



## bearded

bearded said:


> c'è anche - secondo me - una componente consecutiva (che abbia ottenuto = tale da aver ottenuto)





Starless74 said:


> Che sia una relativa è lampante, suvvia



Mai sentito parlare di relative consecutive (tra le ''improprie'')?

Es. non è uno che ti tradisca (= uno tale che ti tradisca):
Proposizioni relative proprie e improprie.


----------



## lorenzos

@Peruzzo @Pietruzzo Ho letto la nota: neanch'io direi "*_I bambini i quali hanno mangiato il gelato non possono fare il bagno" _tuttavia quella regola mi sembra troppo stringente. Ad es. questa frase è di Serianni:


> è raro incontrare una persona la quale [=che] abbia consacrato tutta la sua vita allo studio


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> @Peruzzo


Da piccolo avevo l"enciclopedia "Peruzzo".  Lo prendo come un lapsus-complimento.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Mai sentito parlare di relative consecutive (tra le ''improprie'')?


No.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> No.


Allora ti è utile il mio link.


----------

